# Portugal: a whim of Mediterranean in a Atlantic space



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi!
Portugal is a country in south of Europe watered by Atlantic but the climate, beaches and type of sea, landscapes, culture, cities and gastronomy is Mediterranean..
Photos of this magic country 
Photos of various authors.

Portugal: 









Yellow – South
Ribatejo, Alentejo and Algarve provinces. Greater Lisbon and Madeira Islands. 
Typical Mediterranean Temperate Climate – hot and dry summers. Moderate winters. 

Green – Litoral North
Greater Oporto, Greater Coimbra and Greater Braga. Minho, Douro and Beira Litoral provinces. Azores Islands. 
Mediterranean Temperate climate with Atlantic influence – green, rainier in winter. Temperatures more moderates.

Brown – Mountains
Climate influenced by the relief. Snowing. 

Orange – Interior North
Tras-os-Montes, Beira Alta and Beira Baixa provinces 
Mediterranean Temperate climate with Continental Influence – very hot in summer, very cold in winter.


*South*




































































































































































































































































































*Litoral North *




































































































































































































*Mountains*





















































































































*Interior North*



















































































 :cheers:


----------



## wayhigh (Dec 8, 2007)

AWESOME JOB ON THE PICS ruben.briosa.. I LOVE THE BEACHES THEY ARE SO AWESOME LOOKIN


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow, very beautiful country. Seriously! I plan to do a road trip next summer from Germany to Portugal. Should be fun. 

They just need a stronger economy.


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Seems very beautiful, the landscape has many similarities with the Greek, and any other Mediterranean country i guess.


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

The beautiful ......


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

gosto do teu pais, é muito lindo, lindisimo, as ciudades bellisimas, a sua historia, a sua xente, a suas praias, ahhh e o fado muito romântico... excusa polo meu portugês, nao o falo.

I love your country, it's cool and nice, incredible cities, its history, its people, its beaches, ahh and Fado: so romantic, i'm sorry for my portugish, i can't speak it.


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

ainda bem que gostas do meu pai's. ele e' realmente espectacular!

still well that you like it my country. it is so amazing!


----------



## Ondas (Jun 9, 2007)

What a great compilation of photos from our beautiful country :applause: 

Keep them coming, Ruben!


----------



## alentejolover (Jun 26, 2007)

Ruben Briosa at his best...


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^LOOL!:lol: Thanks..


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice pics of a magnificent country.


----------



## Alibaba (Apr 14, 2006)

*Just WOW!*

and the people are hot too...


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

Good Work Ruben!!:cheers1:
Nice pics!
This country is so special and unique!!:yes: I love my contry!


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

^^


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Great country, beautiful too.


----------



## tayser (Sep 11, 2002)

drool.


----------

